# Snorkling Question



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Folks, I know its not scuba diving (I'm about to take the class) but are there any good snorkling sites around or close to Pensacola? I'm not looking for major structure, though that would be nice, I'm looking more for good visibility. Me and my fiance went out to Johnson's Beach today to swim around the grass beds but once we got under water the visibility was maybe three feet. We're landlocked so I need some place that's relativley easy walking distance. Someone mentioned the Destin Jetties to me and I'll probably be trying that next weekend. Thanks for any ideas!:thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Fort Pickens jetties are OK for snorkeling, but better for SCUBA, You can also snorkel the Pensacola Beach Reef, which is the remains of the old cassino beach pier.
The beach reef is in about 12 ft of water though and I would consider it an advanced snorkeling site since you would really have to do a little shallow freediving to see a whole lot.
I am embarrassed to admit it, but I've never been to the destin jetties..but i have heard they are nice....probably your best bet, until you get your SCUBA certs.
One thing to think about would be that I believe all of these sites excempt Fort Pickens, requires a bit of walking to access them.
So be prepared to travel light, but take everything you might need for an hour or two.
Have fun!


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks for the tips!


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Also be sure to check the tides. Slack ties is best. But, the tale end of High Tide before it switches back to low tide is also good. I like snorkeling around the bridge at Destin . The jetties are nice but I've always gone there by boat, not sure how long of a hump it is by foot.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

It's been a long time since I snorkeled the Destin jetties. They used to be off the chain fantastic, but the last time I was there they has "sanded" in quite a bit but still nice. You may not consider it close, but earlier this year we went snorkeling at St. Andrews State Park in Panama City. This was by far and away the best snorkeling I've ever done around here. They have a fantastic and easily accessible jetty that can be accessed from a large swimming area on the back side of the jetty, it's like a swimming pool. If you swim over the jetty you have to have a dive flag, but it's even better; it drops to 25-30 ft. or possibly deeper in spots. We saw lots of grouper, black snapper, spadefish, huge mullet, tutles, rays, etc. Well worth a drive to P.C. in my opinion if you want some good snorkeling.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, one last note about the Destin jetties. If you go into downtown Destin and turn right on the road that leads to Holiday Isle (sorry, don't remember the name, but just after Sandpiper Cove Condo's) and follow it all the way to the end there is a public beach and parking area that is close to the east jetty.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks again everybody, I'm gonna try all of those. I was going to go with my family to St Andrews State Park when I was in Panama City a few weeks ago but that got messed up by the presidents visit (The Capt Anderson's Thread that was moved to politics section) but I heard that is a really great place and I look forward to giving it a go.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like the St. Andrews State Park Jetties. I have snorkeled, dove and fished there. In my opinion it is the best of Panama City.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Be very careful with the tides @ the Destin Jetties. I would recommend slack tide or the ending of an incoming. Once the tide starts to change to outgoing Get Out.


----------



## PiracyShip (Aug 11, 2009)

I wanna try snorkeling there soon too, but I would hate to be pulled out to sea.


----------

